# M2N-E mod to M2N-E SLI



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

hi
I was told that the m2n-e and the m2n-e sli use the same chipset, and it is possible to flash the m2n-e with the SLI bios, to have more voltages and options, the problem is that i don't know to flash using a floopy, can anyone help?


----------



## inZane (Sep 26, 2006)

1. Create a Boot disk
2. copy the BIOS file to the floppy
3. copy awdflsh.exe to the floppy. Can be downloaded here ftp://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AWDFLASH118.zip
4. restart computer and boot from floppy.
5. At the command prompt type awdflsh (bios name) and follow the instructions.

Good luck with this.


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

inZane said:


> 1. Create a Boot disk
> 2. copy the BIOS file to the floppy
> 3. copy awdflsh.exe to the floppy. Can be downloaded here ftp://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AWDFLASH118.zip
> 4. restart computer and boot from floppy.
> ...



thanks, have you tried it?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Be careful there you saw cdawall killing his mobo :shadedshu


----------



## veckans (Sep 30, 2006)

I have successfully flashed a M2N-SLI Deluxe bios to my M2N-E. You have to use the /F switch in awdflash to make it work. I flashed back to M2N-E bios later because it didnt solve the reboot problem. However the new 0402 bios for M2N-E solves this so im using that bios now.

But a warning is in its place because when i flashed back to M2N-E bios i got a bad flash and the computer wouldnt boot. I solved it by hotflashing using a friends mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 1, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Be careful there you saw cdawall killing his mobo :shadedshu



shh it wasnt killed from the flash it booted after the flash and then i was gone after i turned it off there was no more POST retarded thing :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

do you use all the required switches to ensure a proper clean flash?


----------



## Fica (Dec 28, 2006)

I got m2n-e mbo.Can I flash m2n-e sli bios? Will it work ok? If I could flash it,can use default bios (from asus web site)?Can somebody explain procedure?
Thanks!


----------



## elchano (May 25, 2007)

conseguis-te alterar a bios?


----------



## pt (May 25, 2007)

elchano said:


> conseguis-te alterar a bios?



seu escavador de threads mortas 
ainda por cima em português num forum internacional 
o mod é possivel de se fazer, mas se mudares as opções da bios é igual a n mudares, visto q n fazem nada
cumps


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 27, 2007)

pt said:


> seu escavador de threads mortas
> ainda por cima em português num forum internacional
> o mod é possivel de se fazer, mas se mudares as opções da bios é igual a n mudares, visto q n fazem nada
> cumps



Teu portugues eh mto bom fi!  Eu axava ke tu falava espanhol soh mas to vendo ke nao O.O
Sos políglota?  Yo mas o menos, hasta ahora se hablar/escribir 4 idiomas nada más...
Español, Portugues, Francés e Ingles

Traslation:
Your portuguese is very good son!  I thought that you speak spanish but I see you don't.
You're Multi-lenguages talker? I kinda am  till now I know how to speak/write 4 lenguages...
Spanish, Portugese, French and English ^^


Edit: haueiaheiauehiaue Nao tinha visto ke vc era d Portugal!! ke besta meu deus haueiaheuiae


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

i'm going to shoot myself now...
*I'M PORTUGUESE, AND ONLY SPEAK PORTUGUESE I HATE THE FRIGGIN SPANISH LANGUAGE OF THE FRIGGIN SPANISH!!!
​*
ps: i only hate the spanish language from spain,  the other spanish's (mexican, south american) is fine for me


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> Edit: haueiaheiauehiaue Nao tinha visto ke vc era d Portugal!! ke besta meu deus haueiaheuiae



kk 
tb n falas mal português


----------



## Zeratul_uy (May 27, 2007)

pt said:


> kk
> tb n falas mal português



Brigadinhu, desculpa por ter te xamado de espanhol hahaha eu axei ke tu era msm :X


----------

